# Name that Pleco!



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I got a pleco a few weeks ago, and chalked it up to be a common since I got it at WalMart. I can't really be sure, since searching 'common pleco' brings up what seems to be many different types. I've attached a few pictures. I know they're not the greatest quality, but it's the best I could do with my laptop. 
Please help me identify. 
Thanks. C:


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah the pictures are to unclear to be sure but if its from walmart its either a rubberlip or a common and its def not a rubber lip from what i can see


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Alright, I just wanted to be sure. 
Thanks.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Hard to tell exactly by your shots, but it has markings similar to a common. How old is the Plecostomus, do you know? You will be able to tell better as it matures.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like a common


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

To me it looks like L-023 or L-021 AKA Common Pleco.


----------

